# looking for entry-level position in central OC, CA



## lisamjness09@yahoo.com (Mar 3, 2011)

I am due to comlpete online medical billing and coding courses this month, I am seeking an entry-level position in reception, data entry, transcription, or medical billing/coding. I am looking to get my foot in the door and gain hands on experience in the medical/administrative world. Resume below..


Lisa M. Johnson
Lisamjness09@yahoo.com


Dear Prospective Employer,
	For the last three years I have worked two jobs while simultaneously attending school. My greatest hope in a job position is to grow within a company; this hasn't happened until my recent move across country. Unfortunately my administrative role came to a halt when my store location closed during the fall season. I am on the hunt again, optimistic that I will find what I'm looking for. I have enclosed my resume for further review.

	 The position I seek would be a full-time, entry-level, medical office position. I am currently attending online school for medical billing and coding, anticipating completion in March 2011.  I yearn for the opportunity to develop more skills, and apply my own where they would be appreciated. 

	I have excellent communication skills and intermediate knowledge of the Spanish language.  I am technology savvy, with a great aptitude for retaining new information.  My typing skills are 35 wpm/ 10-key stroke, and I am familiar with Microsoft Word and Excel. I am a hard worker and loyal team player, focused on goals and success in the workplace.

	I would love the opportunity to meet with you and show how my people-person skills and energetic personality would be great asset to your company. Thank you for considering me. I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Lisa M. Johnson



Objective
To obtain a full-time, entry-level clerical position. To gain new skills and contribute to a company I can trust. 
Skills and Proficiencies
•	Microsoft Word
•	Microsoft Excel
•	Typing skills 35 WPM
•	Customer service
•	Written communication
•	Spanish
•	Organization
•	Maintain confidential customer portfolios
•	Audit

Achievements
•	Associate of the Quarter, Q.4 2009 (Nine West)
•	Highest Average Daily Sales Q.1 2010 (Nine West)
•	Nominated for All Star Store Manager Award 2010 (Nine West)
•	Ranked #1 in the district for percentage  over LY for  2008 (LancÃ´me)
•	Ranked #2 in the department in 2008 (LancÃ´me)

Education
Penn Foster Edu., Scranton, PA (Online)					   	  Current
•	Medical Billing and Coding Specialist
•	Current GPA 3.76
•		AAPC member
French Academy of Cosmetology, Spring Lake, MI					  License 2007
•	400 hours transfer 
Chamberlain High School, Tampa, FL				            			Diploma 2006
•	Spanish 2, 3, 4, AP
•	Dual Enrollment English
•	Spanish National Honor Society, National Technical Honor Society, Vocational Industrial Career 	Association (VP)
•	Cosmetology 1100 hours
•	Graduated top 20th percentile, 3.69 GPA

Experience
FT Assistant Manager, Nine West, Huntington Beach, CA (02/2010-8/2010)
PT Senior Sales Associate, Nine West, Costa Mesa, CA (9/2009-02/2010)
LancÃ´me Beauty Advisor, Younkers, Holland, MI (11/2007- 07/2009)
Inside Sales Representative, Centennial Wireless, Holland, MI (03/2007-12/2007)


----------

